
Volkswagen’s future of connected, shareable cars - jonbaer
https://news.microsoft.com/europe/features/beyond-automation-volkswagens-future-of-connected-shareable-cars/
======
myworkhandle
And what happens to you when the auth to the server stops or is down for
hours?? Do you get locked out? Stranded? What about a BSOD? What happens when
you need to travel and you have no coverage? I like tech, but when MS is
evolved I will not put my trust in them.

